# UK TiVo (original) - any use?



## GDT (Mar 24, 2002)

I've an old original UK TiVo gathering dust - it's completely unmodified, but was still going strong before I turned it off last year with the loss of EPG. Is this any use to anyone before I take it to the big recycling centre in the sky?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

It can ride again with the AltEPG http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=8
They do fetch some money on ebay if you can be bothered - if you post a general location then someone on here may take it off your hands.
Don't skip it!


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

GDT said:


> take it to the big recycling centre in the sky?


As AMc says, don't skip it - someone on here will galdly take it from you. What town are you in?


----------



## GDT (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, if anyone is in the Ipswich area, they are welcome to come and collect it!


----------



## fyrstyk (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi GDT

Funnily enough I pulled my tivo out of the attic today and it's dead.....

Memory error 

I live near Mendlesham so not too far from Ipswich if it's looking for a home. I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks

Glen


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

^ are you for real fyrstyk? That post doesn't 'smell' right.


----------



## fyrstyk (Jan 4, 2012)

Spitfires, have you got a cold, my previous post does smell right 

I found out about the ALTepg service, and thought I'd give it a go. I came on today to help jog my memory on reconfiguring the IP of my TurboNet card as I wanted to see if I could telnet to the tivo. 

I fitted the 16mb (taking the tivo to 32mb) upgrade a long time ago, and haven't touched the Tivo since I gave up on sky, and then started to use Windows Media Centre with two freeviwew tuners. Gave up on that when my tuners were not compatible with vista and have been without a PVR for a while. Tried to resurrect the tivo today, and then realised that the tivo wouldn't boot, and it kept resetting. Connected console to the serial port, and hey presto, memory error.

I have been a member on here for a while, but couldn't remember my old username, it could have been one of 3, and I couldn't search the user list without loging in. I have now found it. Have a look if you wish - SpicyHedgehog. Biography and custom user tag changed so you can verify. Send me a PM if you wish. 

How much more real would you like. I remember the tivo community being a friendly one..... my how things have changed.

Glen


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry it was your "memory error" message which seemed rather odd - never seen one of those! But I didn't know you had welded-on extra memory (  ) and were logging in via the serial port, and are therefore rather more experienced than would be expected of a new registrant in their first post  . I apologise for doubting your bona fides.


----------



## fyrstyk (Jan 4, 2012)

No probs.

Memory was soldered on with a very fine tipped iron, laser.com do still list the kit, but to be honest a chachecard is a better bet. 

If you press enter within a second of powering the Tivo on, then you can do a few diagnostic tests, might be of use....

See next post for link!

Useful bit down the page on how to connect to the serial port for diags.

Glen


----------



## SpicyHedgehog (Feb 20, 2003)

Not enough posts on the new account! Typical 

Link:

www.9thtee.com/tivomemory.htm


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

:nods: I made up my own serial cable and use it to get access when I screw up the network settings - saves having to pull the disc. (Of course the new AltEPG setup avoids this since it is now easier to configure the network).

Thanks for the link to the memory kit I'll take a peek later just out of interest. I agree a ram cache is easier but if you've already got a TurboNet it's an expensive way to just get faster menus


----------



## drgeoff (Nov 10, 2005)

@GDT

I'm in Felixstowe. If fyrstyk/SpicyHedgehog doesn't show, I'm next on the list.


----------



## GDT (Mar 24, 2002)

fyrstyk said:


> I live near Mendlesham so not too far from Ipswich if it's looking for a home. I'd really appreciate it!


Well, you got in first, drop me a PM and we can sort out details of when/where you can pick it up,

Greg


----------



## SpicyHedgehog (Feb 20, 2003)

Collected, thanks!

Glen


----------



## GDT (Mar 24, 2002)

Hope it proves to be of use!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 24, 2003)

I have 2 x Series 1 boxes available for collection in the Leeds, West Yorkshire area if anyone is interested. They both worked fully at last use. One no longer has a HDD in it, (was a 500Gb HDD, used it elsewhere), the other has the original 40Gb HDD in it.
Both still power up fine although the one without the HDD doesn't do anything other than show a power light on the front.
Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 24, 2003)

Ah well, no interest so off to the recycling centre we go.
Bye bye Tivo


----------



## michael401 (May 20, 2011)

I'm interested but you are too far away from me sadly


----------

